# Video and Photos of the invert (big bugs) and fish room.



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Those spiders ain't no joke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

#@*! 
I've been bitten by a poisonous spider once. Once is too many times.
I was a kid. The hole where the meat rotted away is still there, even though you can't see it anymore as the skin grew back over it.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

I hate spiders. They make me shiver whenever I see them, I saw a 1/2 inch spider in my house, and wouldn't go near it. Those are HUGE.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

Look at those hairs just waiting to be flicked at a unsuspecting victim. LOL

What is the blue spider?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I think its the same as the one above, except you turn blue when it bites you.

If that thing put its teeth on me like that, half of my body would freeze, while the other reaches for the bug spray.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

Nordic said:


> I think its the same as the one above, except you turn blue when it bites you.


LOL

You may be on to something, but I have my doubts. :wink2:

Spiders don't bother me. The only bugs that give me the heebie-jeebies are grubs. They're disgusting, destroy lawns and are a tasty treat for skunks which I also don't want in my yard.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Bugs bug me more than spiders. I've been known to get out of moving vehicles when bugs get in.
I totally loose my ^&^@#(


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Smooch said:


> Look at those hairs just waiting to be flicked at a unsuspecting victim. LOL What is the blue spider?


Poecilotheria metallica.
That blue one was $350-600 female a few years back.
The funding behind snake, reptile, gecko, fish, Pond fish, and tree frog hobbies I've ran across can get as wild as the species.

Tarantulas are the easiest of pet at times.
Never buy until researched, just as in the aquariums.

...nitrogen cycle, bacteria?
What's that?!

There is an "Old-World vs New-World" separation between the tarantulas.

The blue one can be found hanging out like a squirrel on a tree in southern India, I believe.

-A North, Central and South Americas _vs_. Asia, Africa, and Australia thing.

The big fatties come from Brazil where all the big snakes and things are.

Old-World = strong venom.
New-World = reactions like bee stings and epi-pens if necessary.

Supposedly, no recorded deaths, just infant, elderly and weak immune system battles to read about here and there.

The Kung-Fu fight during mating is very different.
The male get's his groove on by himself, then loads it on his new boxing gloves. His loaded fists of fury are all ready along with a new mature body, built molt shed after molt shed.

He finds a local random, and shows her how well he can tap on things. They talk for a bit, then its game on.

She has a Kangaroo pouch under her abdomen as a target, and she's been eating.
He props legs up like a ladder on the side of the house.
Somehow, he takes his boxing gloves and delivers a few kung-Fu strikes.
*
Old-World Blue tapping:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XPYtuOLMbs

*Old-World handling:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcbZSewdbcQ


Earth is odd.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

If I ever want a divorce, bringing a tarantula in the house would pretty much guarantee one. Hubby barely tolerates the wolf spiders we have and the only reason he does that is because he's not allowed to kill them. Spiders eat bugs. Nuff said.

Occasionally we do have some 8-legged visitors though aside from the wolfies. I don't see these guys nearly enough, but they are neat. 

For those that don't know what this is, it's zipper spider..or zipp-ah spider as us lame Bostonians would say.


----------

